# whooo hooo new HD-28



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

just got it today. love it so much i LURVE it.

it sounds huge.

http://bp0.blogger.com/_yGAy7W-58hg/R9xnoZS9j9I/AAAAAAAAAAw/AZck4cmskxg/s1600-h/martin2.JPG

now to start playing....


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

very nice! enjoy her


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

nothin like a new Martin. when ya got the best,fergit the rest!!!! As a D28 owner I say way to go and ENJOY!!!!^^^^^stay tuned^^^^^^ Jim


----------



## patrick s. (Mar 24, 2007)

Gene Machine said:


> just got it today. love it so much i LURVE it.
> 
> it sounds huge.
> 
> ...


lofu 

beautiful 

that's my dream guitar right there...i've been saving for a while and hopefully i can find one here in toronto (i'm scared of getting an extra present from ups and etc if if comes from the us)


was yours a local buy ?

and post some more pics !!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Patrick, they've got a lot of them in the Long & McQuade store on Bloor Street West. Some of the prices aren't bad either.



patrick s. said:


> lofu
> 
> beautiful
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't forget to smell in the sound hole. Nothing smells like the inside of a rosewood Martin.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a nice guitar.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*tonight... tonight.....*

more guitar time in tonight...

yes it smells great. plays great too, thanks for the comments.

i got this one in Bellevlle. I had them order it in.

i'll grab more pics, maybe a little video on youtube

ciao


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Love the herringbone binding! I confess to having just felt the slightest twinge of envy...


----------



## patrick s. (Mar 24, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Patrick, they've got a lot of them in the Long & McQuade store on Bloor Street West. Some of the prices aren't bad either.


thanks for the heads up...last time i stopped by L&M, their martin selection wasn't that good


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*some vids*

here's a promo video for the guitar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5iQcpUwqxk&feature=related

and here are a couple clips of me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY4FqR5IjqM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLBGozGGiGo&NR=1

i'm recharging the batteries for my still camera so i'll get some pictures of my strap and home brewed humidifier today sometime. Those are separate Threads.

g.


----------

